# Star Running Back Arrested In Armed Robbery Case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_3 Teens Wore Masks, Held Up Restaurant _

*BROCKTON, Mass. -- *A star running back on the Brockton High School football team has been arrested for armed robbery.

Police said Jarron McNeil, 17, was among three teenagers who wore masks and robbed a Chinese restaurant in Randolph at gunpoint.

McNeil was arrested early Thursday.

Brockton coach Peter Colombo said the sky was the limit for McNeil.

McNeil was the team's leading rusher this year, despite sitting out two games with a broken hand.

He said the arrest leaves him with a heavy heart, because McNeil was like a son to him.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Why do kids have to do this shit?Punks....:up_yours:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> Why do kids have to do this shit?Punks....:up_yours:


He's only trying to improve his chances with the National Felon League and get drafted by the Cincinnati Bengals.

T.D.=Trafficking Drugs
F.G.= Found Guilty
R.B. = Robbery/Burglaries
W.R. = Warrants/Revocations
Shotgun Offense= self explanatory
Safety= Goes with the Shotgun


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

94c said:


> He's only trying to improve his chances with the National Felon League and get drafted by the Cincinnati Bengals.
> 
> T.D.=Trafficking Drugs
> F.G.= Found Guilty
> ...


lmao


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Why do kids have to do this shit?


Too much MTV..glorifying THUGS!

That, and the fact that their parents (usually) suck....


----------



## DPDPO (Jul 28, 2006)

I guess that's why they call it the "City of Champions". Now he went from Champ to Chump.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Who robs a chinese resturant anyways? ...Stupid.

What is he going to say to the inmates in jail when telling his story_____
Inmate #1- Yeah i stabbed this motherf#cker who looked at me wrong
Inmate #2- Shit yo I got locked up for trafficking coke.
Inmate #1- So why are you (McNeil) in here?
Inmate Jarron McNeil- I robbed a Chinese resturant
Inmates #1 and #2 start laughing.... 
Inmate #1 says to McNeil hows about you bend over bitch and start MEOWING like my general taos chicken.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

209 said:


> Who robs a chinese resturant anyways? ...Stupid.
> 
> What is he going to say to the inmates in jail when telling his story_____
> Inmate #1- Yeah i stabbed this motherf#cker who looked at me wrong
> ...


are you racist?


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Its called a joke.....

And yeah Im racist:???: ....SURE thats why i have two of my favorite actors in my signature, ones black and ones asian.


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

guess he was looking for some bang bang chicken?....


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

sorry...that sucked...but anyways, see, some of these inner city kids have nobody in their lives worth the left over seamen on an old towel to look up to...so fitty cent is their baby daddys...pisses me off...they are what makes this country suck at times....savages....by the way i have no idea where the seamen on an old towel comment came from..i am i no way speaking from experience...and i aint racists either . i like black people...i just think everyone should o........never mind...


----------

